# Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900



## Ganrok5 (5. August 2017)

*Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Customwasserkühlung in das Darkbase 900 gebaut. Nun bin ich jedoch sehr unzufrieden mit den Temperaturen. Daher würde mich interessieren was ihr für Temperaturen erhaltet.
Bei mir sieht es folgendermassen aus:

Meine Hardware:
i7 4790k mit Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro gekühlt
Gigabyte R9 390x G1 Gaming mit Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M04 gekühlt 
1x 420mm Radiator 30mm dick von Alphacool, mit drei Silentwings 3
1x 360mm Radiator 30mm dick von Alphacool, mit drei Silentwings 3

Vorne habe ich den 420mm Radiator. Die Lüfter blasen Luft in das Gehäuse.
Oben habe ich den  360mm Radiator. Die Lüfter blasen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse.
Hinten habe ich noch einen 140mm Silentwings 2 der Luft in das Gehäuse bläst.

Alle Lüfter werden über die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse betreiben.

Wenn ich Valley Benchmark laufen lasse, dann habe ich mit maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl Grafikkartentemperaturen von 61°C. Aber dann ist der PC viel zu laut. 
Wenn ich die Lüfter auf dem minimum drehen lasse, dann habe ich Temperaturen von 70°C oder mehr.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus, was habt ihr für Temperaturen bei welchem Aufbau?

Gruss und Danke für eure Antworten.

Lars


----------



## keks4 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Welcher Radiator kommt nach den Hitzequellen als erstes im Kreislauf? Der ausblasende oder der einblasende? 
Und wie ist die Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Chukku (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Falls du Wassertemperatur nicht messen kannst, wäre zumindest die Raumtemperatur dabei mal interessant.

Insgesamt scheint 61° auf der GPU bei max. Drehzahl aber auf jeden Fall zu viel zu sein.. deine Radiatorkapazität ist ja eigentlich in Ordnung.
Ich kenn mich mit der 390X aber auch nicht zu gut aus.. wie viel Watt setzt die ungefähr um?

Meine beiden 980Ti dürften zusammen ja aber auf jeden Fall mehr heizen.. und als ich noch "nur" zwei 360er im Loop hatte, hatte ich 61° bei 1250 rpm. (bei 22° RT)
Erscheint mir also seltsam, dass du bei einer einzelnen GPU mit mehr Radi Kapazität und mehr Drehzahl (wie viel genau?) auch 61° hast.

Und 71° bei minimaldrehzahl (wieder: wie viel ist minimal genau?) geht natürlich überhaupt gar nicht.
Normalerweise rechnet man so 8-14° Temp-Differenz zwischen GPU und Wasser.. das würde ja bedeuten, dein Wasser hätte um die 60°. Das wäre dann schon ernsthaft schädlich für deine Pumpe.


----------



## keks4 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit der 390X aber auch nicht zu gut aus.. wie viel Watt setzt die ungefähr um?



Dürften maximal um die 300 Watt sein 

Meine Vermutung wäre das der einblasende Radiator vor dem ausblasendem kommt im Kreislauf, dann wird natürlich die Luft im Case deutlich wärmer und der obere arbeitet weniger effizient (man glaubt manchmal gar nicht wie viel das ausmacht... Komplett Egal ist es eben doch nicht wie man die Komponenten der Reihe nach anschließt)


----------



## v3nom (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Moin, ich nutze auch das DBP900 und hatte bis vor einiger Zeit 2x360er Radis drin und gute Temperaturen erhalten.
Meine Ratschläge:
- Vorne Luft rein
- Oben Luft rein
- Hinte raus (ja das reicht!)
- Alle Spalte oben und vorne rund um die Radis abkleben damit keine Luft ins Gehäuse zurück kann oder von dort angezogen wird -> Ziel: immer Frischluft für die Radis
- Im Deckel die Schallbrecher entfernen, das gab bei mir nochmal eine deutlich Temperaturabsenkung im Wasser. Habe das mal hier gezeigt: Post#10
- evtl die Spalte um zwischen Silent Wings 3 und Radi abdichten


----------



## Ganrok5 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Vielen Dank für die Rasche Antwort.

Der 360mm ( der ausblasende).
Die Wasser Temperatur ist 45°C, wenn die Grafikkarte 61°C (Lüfter max. Drehzahl ca. 1000rpm bei 140mm und 1450rpm bei 120mm Lüfter) heiss ist.
Die Wasser Temperatur ist 54°C, wenn die Grafikkarte 70°C (Lüfter min. Drehzahl ca. 700rpm) ist.
Diese Werte habe ich beim Reservoir (dieses ist nach beiden Radiatoren) mit einem Infrarotmessgerät gemessen, da der Temperatursensor den ich eingebaut habe nicht funktioniert.

Die Raumtemperatur war 26°C.


----------



## SpatteL (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Pumpe und deren Drehzahl bzw. Durchfluss?
Kommt mir bei den Wassertemperaturen fast wie zu wenig Durchfluss vor.


----------



## Tekkla (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Habe das normale 900. Mit 2x 280er Front/Top in und einem 140er Radi vor dem Hecklüfter komme ich mit einer übertaktete. GTX 1070 und einem Ryzen 1700 bei Dark Souls 3 in WQHD  auf 48° GPU und 38° Wasser. In Cities Skylines, wo neben den ganzen Grafikmods zuerst die CPU belastet wird, steigt die GPU auf 51° und das Wasser auf 42° C.


----------



## v3nom (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Setz mal die ersten 4 von mir angesprochenen Punkte um, dann sollte das Wasser deutlich kühler sein.
Vorne Luft rein und oben raus, jeweils durch einen Radiator, ist halt super ineffizient. Der obere muss dann mit der Abluft des vorderene gekühlt werden. Besser beide mit Frischluft versorgen!

Außerdem ist das Gehäuse leider ziemlich restriktiv und die Lüfter vorne ziehen Luft aus dem innern an, da Luft von außen zu schwierig anzusaugen ist, dank der Schallbrecher.


----------



## Ganrok5 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Okay vielen Dank. Werde es mal umsetzen und überprüfen wie die Temperaturen danach sind.
Die Lüfter oben soll ich die Push oder Pull betreiben?


----------



## v3nom (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Egal, hauptsache die Lüfter drücken/ziehen Frischluft durch die Radiatoren. Push oder Pull macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Ganrok5 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Habe es nun angepasst.
Die Temperaturen sind ein bisschen gesunken. Sind jedoch meiner Meinung immer noch zu hoch.
Bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1000rpm und 1450rpm ist die Grafikkarte 55°C heiss und das Wasser 45°C.
Bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 700rpm ist die Grafikkarte 68°C heiss und das Wasser 55°C.

@TheTekkster welche Lüfter verwendest du und wie schnell lässt du sie laufen?


----------



## v3nom (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Sinken die Temperaturen nochmal deutlich wenn du dir Fronttür öffnest und den Filter raus nimmst?


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Pumpe und deren Drehzahl bzw. Durchfluss?
> Kommt mir bei den Wassertemperaturen fast wie zu wenig Durchfluss vor.


Möchte nochmals danach fragen, denn auf diese Fragen bis du bisher nicht eingegangen.
Wäre auch gut zu wissen was für eine Pumpe du verbaut hast, denn dazu konnte ich bisher in deinem Thema noch nichts finden.


----------



## Ganrok5 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Wenn die Türe offen ist, dann habe ich folgende Temperaturen:
Bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1000rpm und 1450rpm ist die Grafikkarte 48°C heiss und das Wasser 29°C.
Bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 700rpm ist die Grafikkarte 57°C heiss und das Wasser 41°C.

Als Pumpe habe ich die Alphacool VPP655.
Normalerweise verwende ich die Drehzahl 2000rmp. Wenn ich die Drehzahl auf 4800rmp erhöhe verändert sich die Temperatur manchmal. Ich verstehe es nicht ganz. Wenn ich die Drehzahl erhöhe wird die Temperatur ca. 1-3 grad besser, dann verlasse ich die Anwendung und gehe wieder in die Anwendung. Danach ist die Temperatur wieder schlechter. Ka. verstehs nicht.


----------



## v3nom (6. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Das sind ja 15K Unterschied zwischen offener und geschlossener Tür. Ich denke du hast ein großes Problem mit dem ansaugen von Frischluft!
Kleb mal alle Schlitz ab rund um die Lüfter die eine "Verbindung" zum Innenraum herstellen könnten, sodass nur Luft aus den Schlitzen mit den Schallbrechern von außen angesaugt wird. 
Wenn das nicht soviel bringt müsstest du die Schallbrecher etwas stutzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganrok5 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Das abkleben hat praktisch keinen unterschied gemacht.

Ich werde mir vermutlich in nächster Zeit neue Lüfter besorgen, da die BeQuiet mit ihrer runden Form nicht wirklich optimal sind.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für gute Lüfter, die nicht zu laut sind?

Das Stutzen der Schallbrecher werde ich vorerst weglassen.


----------



## v3nom (6. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Noctua NF-F12 und Noctua NF-A14


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Habe mir die normalen Nocuta in braun dazu genommen, denn die bieten selbst mit niedriger Drehzahl noch ein guten Luftstrom/Druck und sind bis zu einer gewissen Drehzahl lautlos oder noch sehr leise.
Mit meiner Wasserkühlung muss ich nur zwischen 500-700 U/min gehen und erst ab 700 U/min kann ich sie schon sehr leise raus hören. Bei voller Drehzahl sind sie wie jeder andere Lüfter auch sehr laut.

Verbaut habe ich die NF-F12, NF-A14 und NF-P12.
Für 120er Lüfter würde ich die F12 empfehlen und für 140mm die A14.


----------



## Ganrok5 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Okay sehr gut, vielen Dank.


----------



## Chukku (7. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



Ganrok5 schrieb:


> Bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1000rpm und 1450rpm ist die Grafikkarte 55°C heiss und das Wasser 45°C.





Ganrok5 schrieb:


> Wenn die Türe offen ist, dann habe ich folgende Temperaturen:
> Bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1000rpm und 1450rpm ist die Grafikkarte 48°C heiss und das Wasser 29°C.



Das wundert mich:
Die Wassertemperatur sinkt um 15K, die GPU Temp aber nur um 7K.
Eigentlich müsste das Delta gleich bleiben.

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, dass 15K Unterschied beim Öffnen der Gehäusefront natürlich viel zu viel sind, du also (wie oben schon beschrieben) auf jeden Fall ein Problem mit der Luftzufuhr hast...
Irgendwie siehts auch so aus, als wäre der Wärmeübergang von GPU zum Wasser ziemlich schlecht.
Vielleicht auch mal checken, ob die Schrauben zur Befestigung des Blocks auf der GPU noch alle richtig angezogen sind (bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht auch die Wärmeleitpaste mal erneuern?).

Mit den Noctua Lüftern machst du im ersten Schritt aber auf jeden Fall erstmal nichts falsch.


----------



## Tekkla (7. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



Ganrok5 schrieb:


> @TheTekkster welche Lüfter verwendest du und wie schnell lässt du sie laufen?


Vorne und hinten die Silent Wings, die beim Gehäuse dabei waren. Oben Noiseblocker NP, die es bei einem Bundle aus RADI + Lüfter bei Casrking gab. 

Mit besagten Spielen laufen die Lüfter in der Front und Top mit 700 RPM. Der hinten mit fest eingestellten 900 RPM.

Ich habe noch 4 weitere 120er Silent Wings 2 im Gehäuse. Zwei im Seitenteil, um die M.2 SSD etwas besser zu belüften, einer an Stelle des 5,25" Schachtes, um die dort sitzende HDD und die Aquaero zu kühlen und einen von unten am Gehäuse. In der Summe helfen diese Lüfter dabei die Temperatur der Luft im Gehäuse soweit abzusenken, dass der 140er Radi vor dem Hecklüfter im Idle das System als einzig aktive Komponente kühlt.


----------



## Ganrok5 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Danke für eure Tipps. Werde sie bei Gelegenheit umsetzen.

Apropos veraltete Wärmeleitpaste:
Wie ist es bei euch? Wenn ihr die GPU belastet steigt bei euch die Temperatur konstant? Bei mir ist es so, wenn ich Valley Benchmark ausführe steigt die GPU Temperatur schlagartig um ca. 10K, danach steigt die Temperatur konstant.


----------



## v3nom (7. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Ja, die Temperatur steigt um den Wert den deine WLP und die Kühlung als Widerstand hat. Danach steigt die Temperatur konstant an, weil sich der Loop aufwärmt. Das kann je nach Loop bis zu 30min dauern.
Am ersten Punkt kannst du nur mit besserer WLP (z.B. Liquid Metal) oder einem besseren Block etwas machen.
Am zweiten Punkt kannst du nur die maximale Wassertemperatur limitieren durch schnellere Lüfter und/oder mehr Radiatoren.
Ich habe ein Unterschied von ca. 7°C zwischen (kaltem) Wasser und GPU unter Last. Das Wasser heizt sich bei mir innerhalb von 15-20min auf den Maximalwert auf (sind auch über 2,5L im Loop, das dauert).


----------



## Grisu8 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 hast du eigentlich verbaut? Die normalen, oder die High Speed Version?


----------



## Ganrok5 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Die Normalen benutze ich.


----------



## drstoecker (10. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Mir wären die temps viel zu hoch. Ich hab 2x 360 Radis 30mm, 6x noctua f12, aquastream ultra. Wassertemperatur auf Max 35grad gefixt, mehr möchte ich nicht haben. Einen ryzen 1700/rx480. CPU uv rund 40grad-oc 3,9ghz @ 1.4v auf rund 50/55grad. Gpu Standard auf Max 41/42grad-oc 1500mhz @ 1.3v auf Max 46/47grad. Die Lüfter laufen aber bei oc schon auf volle pulle, Standard und uv meist so zw. 600/700-1100u/min. Bei deinen sehr hitzigen Komponenten ist es schon eine Herausforderung diese auf niedrige temps zu halten, aber wie du siehst selbst mit starken oc geht's bei mir nicht so sehr hoch . Von einem leisen Betrieb ist dann aber keine Rede mehr. Habe mir aus diesem Grund auch noch zusätzlich eine mi-ra lt 360 gegönnt als externen Zusatz, das sollte dann Richtung Silent gehen. Gpu ist allerdings schon veräußert, Vega rx 64 wie am Montag bestellt sofern verfügbar. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen wasserblock für die spannungswandler und den Chipsatz bestellt für das Board. Mal sehen was das bringt. Das alles soll mit nem 400w bq straight power laufen , ich bin mal gespannt wenn nicht muss ein neues her.<br>teste mal ob die temps drastisch runter gehen wenn du die Seitenwand von deinem Gehäuse ausmachst, bei mir hat es nur 2/3grad ausgemacht. Das könnte nämlich ein Indiz für ein hitzestau sein. Zum durchfluss, habe meine Pumpe mit knapp 5000 und 3000u/min laufen lassen und könnte aber keinen Unterschied feststellen, einzig die Lautstärke!<br>vllt wäre auch ein Wechsel auf eine andere gpu sinnvoll für dich. Meine nur wegen dem Mining Hype momentan, ein te hier aus dem Forum hat wohl seine 390 für rund 330€ veräußert.
übrigends die Spannung runtersetzen kann auch schon ne Menge ausmachen.


----------



## v3nom (10. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

35°C Wasser mit 2x360er Radis ist mal eine Herausforderung. ^^


----------



## DARPA (10. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



v3nom schrieb:


> 35°C Wasser mit 2x360er Radis ist mal eine Herausforderung. ^^



Ich hatte zuerst auch nur intern 1x 420 und 1x 240 verbaut, was ziemlich genau der Fläche von 2x 360 entspricht. Hatte die Wassertemp auch auf 35 °C geregelt, und wenn nicht grad Hochsommer und 30 °C Raumtemperatur war, dann war das sogar mit noch ertragbaren Lüfterdrehzahlen machbar. 
Wobei die 140mm Lüfter natürlich einen gewissen Vorteil in Sachen Performance und Lautstärke bringen. Genauso wie das Case und damit der mögliche Luftstrom wichtig ist.


----------



## Grisu8 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



Ganrok5 schrieb:


> Die Normalen benutze ich.



Also soweit ich weiß, sind die normalen nicht gerade optimal für eine WaKü. Ich setze hier die High Speed Version ein - allerdings NOCH bei einer Silent Loop 280, die nur die CPU kühlt. Die Temps kann man daher zwar nicht vergleichen, aber im Idle komme ich mit dem 280er Radiator auf etwa 33°C CPU Temp. Als Gehäuse habe ich das Dark Base Pro 900. Wie sich das ganze mit einer Custom Loop WaKü macht, werde ich nächste Woche sehen, da baue ich mir meinen ersten Loop zusammen - ebenfalls mit den High Speed Lüftern auf einem 420er Radi.


----------



## v3nom (10. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß, sind die normalen nicht gerade optimal für eine WaKü. Ich setze hier die High Speed Version ein



Der einzige Unterschied ist hier nur die maximale Drehzahl.


----------



## Tekkla (10. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß, sind die normalen nicht gerade optimal für eine WaKü. Ich setze hier die High Speed Version ein


 Beide nicht "optimal". Aber auch so "unoptimal", dass man beide nicht nutzen kann? Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine oder vielleicht 1,5 Grad Verbesserung einen Kauf von anderen Lüftern in diesem Preissegment rechtfertigen.


----------



## Ganrok5 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Was denkt ihr? Bringt ein 140mm Radiator am Heck etwas oder schadet der mehr?


----------



## EyRaptor (21. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Prinzipiell ist mehr Radiatorfläche  immer gut .


----------



## v3nom (21. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*



Ganrok5 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Bringt ein 140mm Radiator am Heck etwas oder schadet der mehr?



Wenn der mit der warmen Abluft "kühlen" muss, dann rechtfertigen die Kosten den kleinen Nutzen nicht!


----------



## Ganrok5 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Okay. Danke für die vielen Antworten .


----------



## Redbier (30. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Hallo an alle und vielen dank für all die super Tipps. Bin seit 2 Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer vom db900pro und war anfangs von den temps total enttäuscht. 240 Radi oben raus und 280 Radi unten rein mit den sw3. Hab dann oben die Lüfter auf einsaugen umgedreht und im Deckel oben ein Stück Pappe eingeklebt. Dadurch konnte ich 2 120 pwm auf aussaugen aus dem Gehäuse oben unter dem Deckel einbauen. Temp ist jetzt fantastisch. i7 6700k auf 4.5 ghz knapp über 67 Grad und ne 980ti mit 1.5 ghz, Speicher bei 4Ghz bei ca 61 Grad beide unter volllast. Unten vor dem Netzteil liegt noch ein 120er der mit raus pustet. Schlitze oben alle abgeklebt und vorne auch. Wenn Interesse besteht poste ich gerne Bilder vom Deckel. Viele Grüße an alle redbier


----------



## v3nom (30. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Immer her mit den Bildern!


----------



## Grisu8 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Ja, gerne her damit. Mein Loop ist seit gestern in Betrieb und das mit den Temps stimmt leider. Trotz zwei 360er Radis sind sie - zumindest was die CPU angeht, recht hoch. Bei 4.4ghz in der Spitze 86°C, allerdings sehr selten, und dann auch immer nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde.


----------



## Redbier (1. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Guten Abend an alle sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe, mein alter 240er radi hatte nach erneutem versuch des entlüftens wegen leichter schläge auf die seite ein kleines Leck. Zum Glück hatte ich ihn dabei in der Hand 
Mein neuer 240er Alphacool ist heute gekommen und schon eingebaut. Das war ja echt mal einfach mit der Entlüftungsöffnung. Der alte war mindestens 7 Jahre alt und total zugekalkt. Wenn ich zeit habe werde ich den mal in der Mitte übersägen und Bilder Posten.  Also seit dem Radi Wechsel und mit der Teilung im Decke hatte ich gerade nach ca. 2 std Quake Champions weder bei der 980ti oder der CPU (i6700k @ 4,5 ghz) über 60 Grad. Kleine sekundenausreiser an der CPU ausgenommen. Jetzt im Idel GPU 35 CPU 38 und Wasser temp (meine Sensoren sind angekommen) in 26 out 27,5 Luft die reingeht 23,5 jetzt direkt nach 2 std Quake Champions.
Also Bilder evtl gleich oder morgen nachmittag


----------



## Redbier (1. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Hab das jetzt direkt gemacht, morgen wäre das irgendwie zu knapp geworden. Bitte vergebt mir die chaotische Schlauchführung, ich weiß das geht besser aber so kann ich fast alles ausbauen und wenden und klopfen  

Ach ja zur Erkläreung des Airflow. Beide Radi rein, unten ein 120er und vorne oben 2 120er raus die an der Lüftersteuerung der DBp900 hängen. An der Rückseite der Silentwings 3 auch raus. Die 120er auf niedrigster sufe, der sw3 auch ca 700, hört man eh nicht. Die 2 SW3 vorne auf 700 ab 30 Grad übers Mainboard (Asus Maximus IX Formula)

Ich hoffe die Infos helfen dir

viele grüße

Redbier


----------



## Grisu8 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Also, bei mir hat sich in den vergangenen 24 Std was getan was die Temps angeht. Diese sind bei mir deutlich gesunken, ohne das ich irgendwas verändert hätte. Ich komme jetzt beim Gaming in 4K auf CPU Temps zwischen 45 - 65°C, bei komplett geschlossenem Gehäuse. Die GPU liegt bei MAXIMAL 45°C. Bei mir war vermutlich noch Luft im Loop, die jetzt anscheinend komplett raus ist. Ich habe den AGB Allerdings gestern noch fast Vollständig gefüllt, vielleicht trägt das dazu bei das die CPU & GPU Temps DEUTLICH gesunken sind. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit den Temps!


----------



## Redbier (1. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Super, das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten. Jetzt ohne die Luft kann die Pumpe auch ordentlich Durchfluss machen das bringt viel 
Das AGB füllen ist da nebensächlich, die 1-2 Schnäpse machen keinen unterschied.


----------



## v3nom (1. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

@Redbier: sieht gut aus. Ein Lüfter raus sollte eigentlich reichen (hinten).

@Grisu8: Klasse! Pumpe @ 100% und das Gehäuse etwas nach links und rechts neigen hilft auch gut beim entlüften. Den Res mit mehr Flüssigkeit aufzufüllen hilft meist die Luft im Wasser besser heraus zu lösen.


----------



## Redbier (1. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Ey v3nom, wir sind ja praktisch Nachbarn 
jo der eine sollte reichen, aber ich hatte noch welche übrig


----------



## v3nom (2. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Bin leider nicht mehr in Ac 
Wenn zuviel Staub im Inneren ist hast du evtl nen Unterdruck innen.


----------



## Redbier (2. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Schade. 
Jo das mit dem Überdruck weiß ich. Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (3. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Das DBP900 hat m.E. massive Airflowprobleme. Wenn die Klappe auf und der Staubschutz raus ist, geht ein reingehaltenes Feuerzeug sofort aus, wenns zu ist, wackelt nichtmal die Flamme.
Der Staubschutz ist zu dicht am Lüfter und lässt durch die verursachte verwirbelung die Lüfterblätter ineffizient arbeiten. Dann ist bei geschlossenem Deckel davor nicht mal 1cm Platz, viel zu wenig um den Lüfter über die gesammten durchmesser mit Luft zu versorgen. Die Schallbrecher und das enge Mesh tun ihr übriges. Die Gesammteinlassfläche bei den beiden schmalen Schlitzen ist einfach viel zu klein.
Silent schön und gut, ist aber eben nicht alles. Das hat BeQuiet leider nicht zuende gedacht. Auch wenn das Gehäuse sonst super aussieht und ein paar tolle Features hat, man muss es manchmal etwas zum Atmen zwingen.

Aber schön dass du die Restluft losgeworden bist, so sind die Temps auch ohne Veränderungen am Gehäuse in einen schönen Bereich gekommen. Manchmal steckt der Teufel halt im Detail.


----------



## Anilman (9. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Ist das gleiche mim fractal define r5

front staubfilter plus deckel lassen die lüfter auf max speed wie 20-30% vom gefühl her laufen.

sw3 sind sehr anfällig einsaugend!!!

ich habe bei casking auch nen custom loop 240 gtx1080ti bestellt 
es sollte rauspustend sein.

aber die zimmer temperatur macht auch einiges aus.


----------



## Grisu8 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Wie gesagt, seitdem die Luft aus dem Loop raus ist, habe ich bei meinem Dark Base Pro 900 keinerlei Probleme mehr was die Temps angeht. Und das Gehäuse ist Vollständig geschlossen und nicht gemoddet. Bei mir sind 2x 360er Radis verbaut, beide als Intakes, die 6 Lüfter pushen die Luft durch die Radis ins innere. 1x 140er hinten saugt die warme Luft ab. Als Lüfter habe ich vorne 3x EKWB Vardar 1450rpm, und oben 3x Noctua NF-12. Lüftersteuerung läuft über das Mainboard.


----------



## Redbier (12. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Hab heute mal Pics mit einer IR Cam gemacht, die Bilder sind hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-871.html#post9034262


----------



## Drahgo85 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900*

Hallo, wollte mal kurz sagen das ich das selbe Case habe und auch immer wieder mit hohen Temperaturen von potenter Hardware zu kämpfen habe. ( Rig Specs im Zitat)
Bei mir waren schon 3 Radiatoren verbaut, trotzdem ist der Airflow relativ beschissen wenn vorne die Türe vom Case zu ist. Hatte da selbst mit der 1080er bei ner Stunde Furmark immer so um die 45 bis 50 grad.
Wollte eig. unter 40 Grad bleiben.

Kurz mein Aufbau:
AGB - Pumpe - 280er (oben) - CPU - 140er (hinten) - GPU - 360er (im Boden, tricky) - 240er (vorne) 

Ich hab mich dann doch entschieden noch zusätzlich einen  360er Radiator zu verbauen doch der sollte in den Boden versteckt werden. Ich habe ein paar Bilder davon gemacht.
Der Einbau ist relativ tricky und erfordert ein gewisses Maß Handwerklicher Fähigkeiten. Denn der passt zwar schon in einer Dicke von 30 mm da rein, allerdings sind die Fußhalter etwas im Weg und müssen liebevoll geändert werden. Ein Bodenblech (welches aber nicht wichtig ist) musste ebenfalls weg.
Das ganze funktioniert mit etwas Geduld aber recht gut und der hat Platz, es würde sogar von der Länge her ein 480er rein passen. Das ganze kann man dann von oben noch mit 2 140er Lüfter befächeln lassen wenn das Netzteil nicht zu gross ist: bei mir passte nur noch einer hin.

hier bilder vom Boden mit 360er Radi eingepasst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier die anschlüsse ist allerdings etwas tricky mit Winkel zu machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch Bilder des Gesamtaufbaus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn jemand Fragen zum einbau des Radis im Boden kann er gern hier fragen!


----------

